# Aquavit's arctic bird's nest



## fatherbeverage (Jul 17, 2011)

im trying to recreate the arctic birds nest exactly. ive done the arctic circle already, turned out great. 

im trying to figure out how to assemble the egg. i have the (exact) recipe for goat cheese parfait for the "white"and ill probably use orange or lemon curd for the "yolk"

ill flicker it with some dark chocolate and then coat it with cocoa butter/white chocolate mixture for  the shell. 

but im not sure how to get the yolk in the center... thinking of using some plastic easter egg molds(if i can find any!), filling both halves..freezing them, scoop out the centers with  a melon baller. fill with the curd....then what? put them back together and how do they stick together again? without a big seam in the middle..pipe white chocolate around the seam? ehh

Please PM for a link to the dish inspiring this effort


----------



## dachshundbaker (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's a thought. Depending on the size of the egg you are trying to create I see a couple of possible options. 

1. Find a small balloon that when partially inflated will be the size of the yolk. Modify your egg mold so that it fill from one end. Insert the partially inflated balloon in the egg mold before you put in the chocolate or other "white" portion of the egg. Once the "white" is set then deflate the balloon and fill in the "yolk" part. You will then only have a hole in one end of the egg to cover up.

2. Pretty much the same as the first idea except you make the yolk and either freeze or set in on a thin steel wire (stainless of course). position the yolk in the mold where you want it and fill the mold. Gently apply either a light pressure on the wire to remove it or heat the wire to get it to release from the yolk. Again you should only have one hole in the mold to "cover up"

3. Have you tried the Molecular approach to your problem. SOSA company has products that can do all sorts of modifications to products and leave many guests scratching their heads as to how we accomplished that particular feat. I use the John Koerner Company in New Orleans to buy my SOSA ingredients, their prices seem reasonable and they ship fast. Check out the SOSA website for ideas and videos if this interests you. Good luck.


----------

